# Ordering Seeds..USA safety? illegal?



## jasminefaerie (Jan 20, 2008)

Strains on Nirvana Seeds and Dr. Chronic Seeds websites are alluring and I've never ordered marijuana seeds before because I'm paranoid of potential risks.
I'm trying to educate myself on the risk of ordering marijuana seeds online but don't see many people write about the topic of advice for how to order, law, and risk. I could benefit from experienced advice.

(1) Is posessing marijuana/hemp seeds in the USA illegal? If so what is the penalty for marijuana/hemp seed posession? Court? Fine? Jail? None of the above?

(2) When you place a cash USD order in the mail to a seedbanks mail address, is the seedbanks address an address tracked by the USA gov? Are these mail envelopes opened?

(3) When the seedbank sends their package to the buyer is the seedbanks address printed on the package and is that address tracked by the USA gov? Ever opened?

(4) Do you provide the seedbanks your real name and address when placing an order so that the order is sent to you at your home? Do you use an alias name and alternate address? Any suggestions for remaining anonymous? Is it necessary?

Thanks for your wisdom in advance!


----------



## orangebud (Jan 20, 2008)

Dr. Chronic is a rip off. I ordered from him and never got the seeds. Nirvana I'm not sure about, but have heard good.

I live in the US and have gotten weed in the mail from Canada with no problems. Don't worry. Order the seeds and overgrow the fascists US government.


----------



## jasminefaerie (Jan 20, 2008)

I have no interest in battling uncle sam.
I'm interested in growing low under the radar, unnoticed by uncle sam.
I'm interested in advice for the most stealth way of obtaining a few seeds to grow for myself from one of those seedbanks.

Any one have advice?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 21, 2008)

Dr. Chronic dosnt ship to the US anymore, nirvana and WWMS look like the two best for shiping now.
worst case scenario, customs intercepts the package, and takes the seeds, and sends you a letter saying you wont be getting your package, thats it nothing else. it would be incredibly hard for them to be able to prove that you had the seeds deliverd to youre house


----------



## HippieMan (Jan 21, 2008)

Friend got Dr.CHronic seeds a few days ago. Sure they don't just say that, but still do it?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 21, 2008)

originaly, I think they were just saying it. but now I think they mean it... not sure though


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dr.Chronic does mean it now as I read on another forum from someone who grows a substantial amount of green saying his order got cancelled and returned back.....Seedboutique and Seedbay are awesome fast and discreet shipping they even take ccards....lol.....The only gripe I have with them is as of late there seed lists are old and have not been updated.....peace


----------



## jasminefaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for that info everyone.
Does anyone have the answers to my initial questions?

(1) Is posessing marijuana/hemp seeds in the USA illegal? If so what is the penalty for marijuana/hemp seed posession? Court? Fine? Jail? None of the above?

(2) When you place a cash USD order in the mail to a seedbanks mail address, is the seedbanks address an address tracked by the USA gov? Are these mail envelopes opened?

(3) When the seedbank sends their package to the buyer is the seedbanks address printed on the package and is that address tracked by the USA gov? Ever opened?

(4) Do you provide the seedbanks your real name and address when placing an order so that the order is sent to you at your home? Do you use an alias name and alternate address? Any suggestions for remaining anonymous? Is it necessary?

Thanks for your wisdom in advance!


----------



## jasminefaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

I was searching older posts and found these words of wisdom from Filthy Fletch:


FilthyFletch said:


> I advise against using a real credit card to order. I have known 3 people who had issues after using thier own real card. If your gonna use a card get a prepaid visa card as you just charge the card with cash and it doesnt show your real name or real info you can use all aliases and then dump the card after its empty. Using a real card the sale record is kept for over 20 years by the credit card company and th your recoreds are able to be requested by law enforcement and then they have your name, address, usage records, social number and everything right to you.Also you used your own card which isnt so good especilally lately as the crack down on seeds to the us are getting hevay but hopefull you didnt do the number 1 seed order dummy move and have them sent to your home address as that the number 1 way you get yourself watched and that just makes it real easy for the man...So to some up prepaid cards only and never to your own address or a grow site address





FilthyFletch said:


> I have always just used the charge and go visa and mastercards found at any local currency exchange or at most walmarts. Cant be the gift card has to be the prepaid ones.Use bogus info and they send you the real fianl card but give you the working temp card with real card issued number on it.Then just make sure the info you supply such as billing zip and such are the same as your order.So if you use the name Joe Schmoe on your order make sure the prepaid card has that name also.Money orders or cashier checks work good to as you can file claim on those if you dont get your items.They wont come looking for your 3 plants but if they do follow your order they can then have reasonable cause to ir scan your home, watch your electric bill and randomly walk dogs near your home. 3 plants or 50 its all manufacturering with intent to distribute...





FilthyFletch said:


> rmax I guess your not using multi proxies to sign on to the net and 1028 bit encrypted servers to rerout those ips and then a nice simple rolling no static ip program? Thats some of what I sign on to and if they wanna take the time to hire good enough hackers to find me for some shit they wont find at my locations thats fine .Im not a dummy just signing right on via my isp s ip address. And you send them to a safe house or safe address.If it is a friend you ask the friend and know they are clean no issues. geez you act like you a internet noob or that someone is setting thier friend up lol.Also so you know Dr chronic and anyone else who accepts a credit card is assigned a business transaction id number thats is thiers and thiers alone.It wont say Dr chronic but it will say thier transactor number which is registered to them and being they use the same one the agents have no problem knowing who's id number goes to what company and then they just follow it back.Ordering seeds is simple but seems like your still new to internet security so be careful. I was just stating why you wouldnt use your own cc or address. I have never had to provide any real info for a prepaid quick card .I give them Joe Schmoe on the ap and get my temp card and go use it then burn it.I usually never even get the real card as I send it elsewhere and its no good by the time it shows up.





FilthyFletch said:


> Theres always a chance to get caught but I choose not to make it easy. The reasons I gave are why I dont use my cc and never would. As far as getting mail delivered to an address apparently you guy live in some strange mayberry town as the postman doesnt give a fuck about the name on the package just the address.You guys know you can send mail with no name at all on it just an address right??Bogus name and a clean address with approval and a card thats just a charge and go no info need. You say I need a cahrge and go visa with (under $100 on it) $90. They ask nothing give you a temp card with a number and no name.Use it and your done. Its always been pretty simple but some will always make it to easy for authorities to find them.To each his own but I will never give the police my personal identifcation with a chargeable offense like ordering seeds connected to me. I persoanlly dont like to get caught or open myself to investigation.Its even better to not order from your computer or isp.Plenty of free places to go use computers online for that.


----------



## buzzza (Jan 21, 2008)

get a prepaid card @ cvs/riteaid


----------



## buzzza (Jan 21, 2008)

and some companies have "stealth packaging". sending to your house is fine. altho if u paranoid send to bf/gf's or parents house.


----------



## jasminefaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Buzzza. 
I've got a Walgreens a few blocks away and I'm sure if I look up store locations online I could find either a cvs or riteaid.
How do you explain to your b/g or parents that you ordered weed seeds to their house? They'll be curious what the package is for sure.
"Lucy, you got some splainin to do!" 
They don't exactly want to be under investigation by Customs or some other gov agency. Also, it wouldn't take too long for them to connect the dots back to me.

Anyone know if there is any anonymity with PO boxes?


----------



## jasminefaerie (Jan 22, 2008)

I found this article online I could pay 5 bucks for anonymously using a pre-paid credit card but thought maybe someone on here knew the loophole for getting an anonymous PO Box.
Anyone know how?
How to Receive Your Snail-Mail Anonymously, anonymous mailbox, mailbox no ID, private mailbox, stealth mail delivery, loophole remailing service, forwarding service


----------



## tckfui (Jan 22, 2008)

I dont know anything about that. but as I said before the absolute worst possible thing that could happen is that you get a letter instead of seeds. 
lots of people order their seeds under their real name to their front door. and are still here. its not incredibly safe. but safe enough to have orderd to your house with your name and all that. again, you can NOT be arrested for ordering small amount of seeds. even if you somhow got pulled over outside, and had seeds on you, and a cop saw it they would probably just take them and say bad!


----------



## Joesmithofcourse (Jan 22, 2008)

That is 3 nice quotes you grabbed! Thank you for finding them!


----------



## wetmango (Jan 22, 2008)

Just a bit of my experience in ordering, i used Dutchseeds.com . They shipped it with no return address in a bubble envelope. Inside the envelope was a piece of paper that said i had won a free ash tray. Open the ashtray and the seeds were in the back behind a piece of gauze out of plain view. As far as the credit card payment i tried looking on my statement but could not find it cause they make a phoney name to charge by.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jan 22, 2008)

jasminefaerie said:


> I have no interest in battling uncle sam.
> I'm interested in growing low under the radar, unnoticed by uncle sam.
> I'm interested in advice for the most stealth way of obtaining a few seeds to grow for myself from one of those seedbanks.
> 
> Any one have advice?


The only seedbank that guarantees in writing you'll get your order is Highgrade Seeds. If you're looking for fast, stealthy packaging and a guarantee of delivery think about using them. Here's a list of strains they carry:

Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 22, 2008)

wetmango said:


> Just a bit of my experience in ordering, i used Dutchseeds.com . They shipped it with no return address in a bubble envelope. Inside the envelope was a piece of paper that said i had won a free ash tray. Open the ashtray and the seeds were in the back behind a piece of gauze out of plain view. As far as the credit card payment i tried looking on my statement but could not find it cause they make a phoney name to charge by.


Wetmango I dont think its really appropiate to post how a seed bank has sent you there seeds.......Remember loose lips sink ships.......We dont want leo or dave to pick up on how seeds are shipped...strictly confidential......


And Jasmine have faith and confidence....just try not to have the seeds sent to ur grow area....peace CM


----------



## pwt0001 (Jan 22, 2008)

I ordered my seeds yesterday. I used a pre paid Visa gift card and shipped them to a P.O. box that my friend has. I just kept emailing sites and asked them if they would ship. Hopefully i wont jet ripped off.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 22, 2008)

I orderd seeds a few weeks ago, with real info real adress, no problems hencefar, and am going to be ordering more seeds tomrow


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 22, 2008)

Same here order with confidence........U will be good.......


----------



## jasminefaerie (Jan 24, 2008)

Who are you referring to as Leo & Dave?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 24, 2008)

wetmango said:


> Just a bit of my experience in ordering, i used Dutchseeds.com . They shipped it with no return address in a bubble envelope. Inside the envelope was a piece of paper that said i had won a free ash tray. Open the ashtray and the seeds were in the back behind a piece of gauze out of plain view. As far as the credit card payment i tried looking on my statement but could not find it cause they make a phoney name to charge by.



you must be an idiot.


mods delete his post, thanks


----------



## titleistbudz (Jan 24, 2008)

Man, I feel bad for you Americans. Living in fear 24/7.

I ordered mine, to a different address, using my CC and name. Thank god in Canada theres only ever been 2 seed possession charges laid, and one of the two was to Mark Emery.

Don't be so paranoid. Plus, if you can't even handle the possible consequences of getting caught with seeds, don't try and grow your own plants. You definitely wouldn't be able to handle being caught.

Don't do the crime if you can't serve the time.


----------



## McLovin420 (Jan 25, 2008)

tckfui said:


> again, you can NOT be arrested for ordering small amount of seeds.


 
In my state it's ZERO tolerance. It doesn't matter what they catch you with a seed is still considered possession. Got to love the bible belt.



titleistbudz said:


> Man, I feel bad for you Americans. Living in fear 24/7.


Don't feel bad for us man we don't live in fear in the US. The fear only sets in when you see those flashing blue.


----------



## Deek (Jan 26, 2008)

has anyone tried to order seeds from this place? Cannabis Seeds | Marijuana Seeds | The Attitude Seed Bank Co
-Thanks


----------



## wetmango (Jan 26, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> you must be an idiot.
> 
> 
> mods delete his post, thanks


You must be an idiot. How ignorant can you be, if the feds gave a shit they would trace your ip right now and review all your posts/pics and come knock on your door.


----------



## Etool46n2 (Jan 26, 2008)

1. Yes it is Illegal, however very unlikely anything will come out of it.

Google HES trading. I love them! Very stealthy delivery and very quick shipping.

Personally i have them sent to wherever i damn well please, if it makes it through customs (which it will) then they are not tracked.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 26, 2008)

wetmango said:


> You must be an idiot. How ignorant can you be, if the feds gave a shit they would trace your ip right now and review all your posts/pics and come knock on your door.



why tell how it shipped tho???

WHY even spill the beans on how they hid it?


its like you giving the beast, the devil, the MAN all the fuel and food he needs.

*THIS IS A WAR ON DRUGS ASSHOLE and we are the enemy, lets try not to give them AMMO*


lets do our part and not fuck it up for others man...thas all im saying...

i mean did you really need to break down how it was sent? If you answer yes to the question.... nevermind dont even worry about it.


----------



## creativemind21 (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree totally.......we cant give them any more leverage than they already have.........Also proxy servers are a really good internet tool.......


----------



## 888 (Jan 26, 2008)

What are some Canadian Sites?


----------



## 420fantasy (Jan 27, 2008)

wetmango said:


> Just a bit of my experience in ordering, i used Dutchseeds.com . They shipped it with no return address in a bubble envelope. Inside the envelope was a piece of paper that said i had won a free ash tray. Open the ashtray and the seeds were in the back behind a piece of gauze out of plain view. As far as the credit card payment i tried looking on my statement but could not find it cause they make a phoney name to charge by.


Idiot!!!!!


----------



## 420fantasy (Jan 27, 2008)

888 said:


> What are some Canadian Sites?


PeakSeedsBC


----------



## sd0324 (Jan 27, 2008)

wetmango said:


> Just a bit of my experience in ordering, i used Dutchseeds.com . They shipped it with no return address in a bubble envelope. Inside the envelope was a piece of paper that said i had won a free ash tray. Open the ashtray and the seeds were in the back behind a piece of gauze out of plain view. As far as the credit card payment i tried looking on my statement but could not find it cause they make a phoney name to charge by.


 

Way to go u damn idiot! I will never understand why people insist on going into detail about these orders.....this does not help (doing the .gov's work for them) the cause.


----------



## denverm4x (Jan 27, 2008)

sd0324 said:


> Way to go u damn idiot! I will never understand why people insist on going into detail about these orders.....this does not help (doing the .gov's work for them) the cause.


hey you can all call him an idiot but you guys are quoting his post!


----------



## tckfui (Jan 27, 2008)

sd0324 said:


> Way to go u damn idiot! I will never understand why people insist on going into detail about these orders.....this does not help (doing the .gov's work for them) the cause.


I understand what people are saying... but whos to say the government dosnt place orders themselves to keep up to date on the seed trade???


----------



## Tanuvan (Jan 28, 2008)

tckfui said:


> I understand what people are saying... but whos to say the government dosnt place orders themselves to keep up to date on the seed trade???


Actually, that is a good point. It isn't like the government couldn't place an order to find out how things are being done. In fact, it would probably be very easy.


----------



## CrystalSmoke (Jan 28, 2008)

Why don't you just open a P.O box at the local post office if you don't want the seeds sent directly to your house.


----------



## ImStonedAsFuk (Jan 28, 2008)

sd0324 said:


> Way to go u damn idiot! I will never understand why people insist on going into detail about these orders.....this does not help (doing the .gov's work for them) the cause.


 


Cool it yall, if you remember when you signed up on this site the T&Cs said that to sign up on this site you could not be a government or law enforcement agent. So if a government agent or law enforcement tried to use anything from this site in court it would be inadmissable, and would be immediately thrown out due to the waiver you agreed too.


----------



## denverm4x (Jan 28, 2008)

ImStonedAsFuk said:


> Cool it yall, if you remember when you signed up on this site the T&Cs said that to sign up on this site you could not be a government or law enforcement agent. So if a government agent or law enforcement tried to use anything from this site in court it would be inadmissable, and would be immediately thrown out due to the waiver you agreed too.


ha ha really? i don't remember that because i probably didn't read them! well i guess that makes me feel a little better, but the government can still do whatever the hell they want!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jan 28, 2008)

888 said:


> What are some Canadian Sites?


here's one of my favs: Marijuana Seeds - Highest Quality Marijuana Seeds Online


----------



## Hanky (Jan 28, 2008)

Filthy is right on.. I've never actually ordered seeds but I've read up on it a LOT. You definitely need a prepaid charge card (as he said gift cards won't work). NEVER send seeds to your house or a grow house. Don't send them to a friends house unless they're clean, don't mind what you're doing and would die for you. If you don't have friends you're sort of out of luck. Just find some bag seeds and let the hermies roll.
One important thing is Internet Security. It doesn't matter if you have seeds sent to a secure location and you use a charge card when you go to a seed banks site your IP address is logged.. I happen to be a professional hacker (legal..). I just test systems out for various companies and trust me even with SSL (Secure Socket Layer) encryption which is supposed to keep you 100% safe it's fairly easy to grab your IP address and after they do that they know EXACTLY where you are. You need to hide behind multiple proxies (GOOD ones that don't log shit), install a no static ip program, etc. It's best to order in public places but not always. For instance if you go to the library to order they will have cameras and logs of when you got on and off or worst of all you may have to login using some sort of ID. Find some sort of business that has no idea who you are, no cameras, and no people around. It's best to stay clear of libraries unless you live or are going to a small town where they really don't need any sort of security measures in place.. I know this all sounds paranoid but people are watching. Even on this forum. Would you have sex with a women known to have every STD known to man without a condom? No. Even with a condom you'd think twice about it. It's the same concept here.


----------



## Tanuvan (Jan 28, 2008)

You would think with all the grow dispensaries (Cali) that finding seeds would not be that difficult in the U.S.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tanuvan said:


> You would think with all the grow dispensaries (Cali) that finding seeds would not be that difficult in the U.S.


I REALLY wish this was true...


----------



## Hanky (Jan 28, 2008)

If you live in Cali sure.. Not exactly economical for everywhere else for anyone to make any real profit.


----------



## Tanuvan (Jan 28, 2008)

I wasn't thinking in terms of profit. Just convenience. I'm sure there are tons of people who probably just want a few seeds but are terrified of ordering. What would be great is some sort of anonymous seed donor program.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 28, 2008)

Everytime Ive ordered seeds I just order them online. Ive been ordering them for years and its just a risk that I take. I use my own credit card...and my own address. And I dont want everyone calling me stupid either....I havent got caught yet and Im honestly not even worried about it.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Everytime Ive ordered seeds I just order them online. Ive been ordering them for years and its just a risk that I take. I use my own credit card...and my own address. And I dont want everyone calling me stupid either....I havent got caught yet and Im honestly not even worried about it.


Yup and here in the Ill a Noise you can have 5 plants and it's only a misdemeanor.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> Yup and here in the Ill a Noise you can have 5 plants and it's only a misdemeanor.


Really... someone I know told me he got pulled over with either 6-12 grams and he caught a felony charge... then he got a lawyer and it got dropped to a misdameanor. I need to do research on IL laws since I am new to this state as of the end of OCT.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Really... someone I know told me he got pulled over with either 6-12 grams and he caught a felony charge... then he got a lawyer and it got dropped to a misdameanor. I need to do research on IL laws since I am new to this state as of the end of OCT.


he is full of shit.. my friend got busted with 26.5 grams and it was a $150 fine.


----------



## Tanuvan (Jan 29, 2008)

Not so in the south east. Some people have a reason to be more cautious than others.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> he is full of shit.. my friend got busted with 26.5 grams and it was a $150 fine.


Really?! Geez. I guess initially they weighed his jar too and included it in the weight... Who knows he could be bullshitten me to seem bad ass... Some dudes are like that.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 29, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> he is full of shit.. my friend got busted with 26.5 grams and it was a $150 fine.



yea imma have to agree. cmon be real 6-12 grams of WEED?


a felony?


OMG please do not blv the hype!!!!


----------



## Etool46n2 (Jan 29, 2008)

All the angry people in here are very entertaining. Do you really think that just because somebody "spilled the beans" on how something was shipped or who it was shipped from they are going to swoop down and start arresting somebody or stop the flow of cannabis seeds to wherever? The government could give a shit about anybody on the level of using a internet forum to debate, discuss, talk about growing marijuana. And if you are that paranoid, why are you even viewing or posting in these forums? You quote people and call them an idiot for the very thing you are doing, viewing a well-visited forum on a topic that is illegal in your place of living. COME ON PEOPLE if you are that paranoid dont even post anything!!! A true grower would never step foot on a site like this, and dont get me wrong I am including me in this statement!!

We all may be good at what we are doing, and NEVER would someone truly in fear of the government would they dare log their IP on a site like this.

Oh and proxies are a very nice tool, however if the government wants you bad enough they can check the log of the proxy iteslf!

 IDIOT!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Where are all the angry people... ur trippen... lmfao.


----------



## kojinmal (Jan 29, 2008)

This seems like some good advice on the prepaid cards... 

Any advice on the alternate delivery location?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Where are all the angry people... ur trippen... lmfao.


For real... and what do you consider a true grower? Some drug lord in Columbia who harvests tons? lol


----------



## kojinmal (Jan 29, 2008)

I am new to this and want to make sure that I am taking the precautions I can take. I post with a proxy not because I think it would be impossible to track but becuase it makes it difficult to track. If anyone is truly willing to devote the time and energy to it any of this could be tracked. 

Besides the prepaid cards, what are some other precautions that should be taken?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 29, 2008)

kojinmal said:


> Besides the prepaid cards, what are some other precautions that should be taken?


Not having it sent to the grow house.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Point is, if you have a problem and are scared about ordering online... then dont do it. You are always taking a chance at getting busted by growing in the first place. I personally dont mind ordering online...but for those who are worried about it, there are other ways to get seeds. I mean you get the bud you smoke from somewhere right?


----------



## Etool46n2 (Jan 29, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> For real... and what do you consider a true grower? Some drug lord in Columbia who harvests tons? lol


for those that asked what angry people... read through the whole thread, two people totally jump some dudes case about answering a question for this thread starter.

And for the quote above, i am simply saying if a person is that freaking paranoid as these people seem, jumping some guys ass looking for advice, then they shouldnt even be navigating a site like this. How can you disagree with that?

I mean they talk like they are "under the radar" then why publicly post on the site?? LOL. 

geez


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

I must of been confused because you said "All the angry people" like there were a bunch or something...then you say there are two... so you come throwin in the negativity on everyone...when it was just two people... 

Lol... my bad, sorry about that.


----------



## Etool46n2 (Jan 29, 2008)

its all good  There were several posts, didnt count how many, one was too many in my opinion. 
Nice pic!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Etool46n2 said:


> its all good  There were several posts, didnt count how many, one was too many in my opinion.
> Nice pic!


Thank you  I like that pic of myself as well... the smoke looks pretty awesome and it reminds me of takin a big ass hit!


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 29, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> he is full of shit.. my friend got busted with 26.5 grams and it was a $150 fine.


i'd have to say your friend is full of shit.. i got caught with the adsact same amount no joke, 26.5 grams....and it was a misdamenor...but a $700 dollar fine, this was only a year ago...oh yeah 1 year court supervision as well. maybe diffrent counties diffrent fines???.... 30 grams is felony in illinois........

btw whoever said 5 plants is a misdamenor, i highly doubt that....but maybe i guess....i just know laws are strict here i wouldnt doubt if one plant was a felony..........


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 29, 2008)

oh yeah additional 1200 bucks for the lawyer.....best one in the county...and that was the best deal he can squeeze me.....he said usually they hand out outpatient drug rehab classes you have to attend once a week for 6 months....and 1 year probation instead of just supervision... and the 700 dollar fine is the minium... maxium sentence is year in county jail and a 3000 dollar fine or some shit........


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> i'd have to say your friend is full of shit.. i got caught with the adsact same amount no joke, 26.5 grams....and it was a misdamenor...but a $700 dollar fine, this was only a year ago...oh yeah 1 year court supervision as well. maybe diffrent counties diffrent fines???.... 30 grams is felony in illinois........
> 
> btw whoever said 5 plants is a misdamenor, i highly doubt that....but maybe i guess....i just know laws are strict here i wouldnt doubt if one plant was a felony..........


Hey you seem familiar...kinda remind me of some nice guy I know...
but ya he coulda been bullshitten me. It was in Lake County and Im not sure if the jar I was talking about got in the initial weigh and then it got dropped to a misdemeanor cuz of the actual weight of the bud...coulda been.
Yeah I was wondering about the 5 plant deal...either way Im not about to knock any of my plants off to abide by that rule.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 29, 2008)

oh yeah not to mention they confiscated my 600 dollars in cash on me....alot of trouble for a little less than a ounce of beastors.........


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Hey you seem familiar...kinda remind me of some nice guy I know...
> but ya he coulda been bullshitten me. It was in Lake County and Im not sure if the jar I was talking about got in the initial weigh and then it got dropped to a misdemeanor cuz of the actual weight of the bud...coulda been.
> Yeah I was wondering about the 5 plant deal...either way Im not about to knock any of my plants off to abide by that rule.



hmmm yeah you remind me of this gorgeous red head i know..........

im lost i dunno what ur talkin about...about the post... ha i was talkin about that one guy who said somthin about the illinois 26.5 gram thing being 125 bucks or somthin... 

but yeah i think i know what your tryin to say now...out here i have known some people say that the cops will weigh the bag or jar with the bud.... someone told me that the jar counts...cause i use to always put my good shit in jars.....intill someone told me that cause i kinda believed. it, cause i knew someone who did get fucked over on a less than a ounce because the bag was huge like 5 gram freezer bag.... they never dropped that though....

but yeah i can picture them throwing ur buddy's jar thing out in court.....thats bull shit..... but these shitty cops do be pullin that shit....


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> hmmm yeah you remind me of this gorgeous red head i know..........
> 
> 
> Hey check out the pics of how cool it is to have brown hair... I heard red heads were biotches...


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 29, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Dubbuh said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm yeah you remind me of this gorgeous red head i know..........
> ...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 29, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> jamiemichelle said:
> 
> 
> > ahhh now i remember you, your that gorgeous brown haired girl i know......
> ...


----------



## chocolate (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone ever try buycheapseeds.com? jw, their plants look pretty nice


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> hmmm yeah you remind me of this gorgeous red head i know..........
> 
> im lost i dunno what ur talkin about...about the post... ha i was talkin about that one guy who said somthin about the illinois 26.5 gram thing being 125 bucks or somthin...





Dubbuh said:


> btw whoever said 5 plants is a misdamenor, i highly doubt that....but maybe i guess....i just know laws are strict here i wouldnt doubt if one plant was a felony..........


Your right I am lying just to try and sound cool. Why don't you read up on your local laws.

Illinois - NORML

TRY AND REMEMBER THESE ARE THE MAXIMUM PENALTIES A JUDGE CAN SENTENCE. NOT LIKELY AT ALL.... UNLESS YOU HAVE A LOT OF PREVIOUS CHARGES.

your obviously still in high school or something... or just very ignorant. (Like a lot of us when we were 16 or 17)


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> Your right I am lying just to try and sound cool. Why don't you read up on your local laws.
> 
> Illinois - NORML
> 
> ...


 
What the fuck?! I didnt think he was trying to put you down... either was I. When we were talking about the dude that was trying to be cool we were referring to my friend that said he got busted with a few grams...

Whos the one acting ignorant and immature? Getting all butt hurt over something so miniscule that you gotta try to put people down... Im sorry but that was fuckin lame.

Anyway, thanks for the IL laws I will check em out. But I def dont give you any props for tryin to get all snotty over a post... go smoke a j and chill the f out or better yet maybe you need to get laid!


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

10 to 30 g misdemeanor 1 year* $2,500
am i missing somthing? i dont see anywhere on there that says minium 150 dollar fine......


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

so your point is??.............


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

oh now i get it your talkin about the plant thing?

i believe my adsact words were.....

btw whoever said 5 plants is a misdamenor, i highly doubt that....but maybe i guess....i just know laws are strict here i wouldnt doubt if one plant was a felony..........

so yeah i said MAYBE I GUESS.....it surprises me...thanks for the info......sure are hostile for a stoner.....


----------



## denverm4x (Jan 30, 2008)

man after checking out the state laws on NORML, i am actually glad to live in Ohio! they are pretty damn harsh elsewhere, even in states you think would tolerate it greater. We actually got something almost right here!


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> go smoke a j and chill the f out or better yet maybe you need to get laid!


What did you want to come over? 

Dubbuh, now you know man.. Sorry if you got all offended.. I can just tell your pretty young, and have a lot to learn.. might as well learn from people who have been there and had to deal with all that shit before..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> 10 to 30 g misdemeanor 1 year* $2,500
> am i missing somthing? i dont see anywhere on there that says minium 150 dollar fine......


 Lmfao PWND!


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

denverm4x said:


> man after checking out the state laws on NORML, i am actually glad to live in Ohio! they are pretty damn harsh elsewhere, even in states you think would tolerate it greater. We actually got something almost right here!



But how nice would it be if it were legal.. I really can't even comprehend it. It would be a great day.


----------



## denverm4x (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> But how nice would it be if it were legal.. I really can't even comprehend it. It would be a great day.


yea but then the people on this site would have to get another part-time job!


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> 10 to 30 g misdemeanor 1 year* $2,500
> am i missing somthing? i dont see anywhere on there that says minium 150 dollar fine......





jamiemichelle said:


> Lmfao PWND!



Ya you missed this

TRY AND REMEMBER THESE ARE THE MAXIMUM PENALTIES A JUDGE CAN SENTENCE. NOT LIKELY AT ALL.... UNLESS YOU HAVE A LOT OF PREVIOUS CHARGES.

I'm done even trying to talk to you two about this.. Find out the hard way if you want.. 

but

knowledge = power.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

Dude Im not argueing with you about it... never was actually... Im not sure where you got all pissed and had to start telling people they were ignorant. 
Im all for learning, but getting all butthurt and putting down people is only gonna get you a negative reaction.
I dont need anyone questioning my or my friends maturity level especially when you dont even know me. Thanks though for your imput.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not going to lose any sleep... and no one was put down. get over it.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> What did you want to come over?
> Oh and the answer to that would be, No thank you.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> I'm not going to lose any sleep... and no one was put down. get over it.


I was actually over it the second I posted my first response to you, so you can stfu about it already...kthanxbuhbye.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

LOL trust me I was kidding.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> LOL trust me I was kidding.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *6isafraidof7*  
_get a pill bottle, fill it with weed, lube it with ky and stick it in your ass. but make sure there is a string so you can pull it back out._

Yea I forgot you like takin it in the ass... my bad. Im not responding to anymore of your bs... so like I said later.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

??? You mad not everyone wants you?


----------



## stickyicky77 (Jan 30, 2008)

This is the new pot law in TX Pending Texas Law Gives Cops Discretion In Minor Pot Cases - NORML up to a QP is a misdemeanor


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *6isafraidof7*
> _get a pill bottle, fill it with weed, lube it with ky and stick it in your ass. but make sure there is a string so you can pull it back out._
> 
> Yea I forgot you like takin it in the ass... my bad. Im not responding to anymore of your bs... so like I said later.



lol guess you can't decipher joke from non-joke.. looks like you got it out for me now huh.. this is awesome, I feel like I am in high school all over again..


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> Ya you missed this
> 
> TRY AND REMEMBER THESE ARE THE MAXIMUM PENALTIES A JUDGE CAN SENTENCE. NOT LIKELY AT ALL.... UNLESS YOU HAVE A LOT OF PREVIOUS CHARGES.
> 
> ...


yeah dumb ass i know its the maximum penalty.....there are MINIMUM penalties too.... and the judge told me the MINIMUM is a 700 dollar fine. pretty far from 150 dollar fine like you said if ya ask me......

as Jamie said earlier.......

PWNED!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

did you get a paraphenelia charge?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

If your trying to insult me it's not going to work.. I can tell your some little kiddy with no intelligence. Go ahead and call me every name in the book lol..


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> did you get a paraphenelia charge?



nope just the green........

nope not a kid.....

and by your immature way of not admiting defeat....i'd say your a kid....but have fun i'm done with ya too...........


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> nope just the green........
> 
> nope not a kid.....
> 
> and by your immature way of not admiting defeat....i'd say your a kid....but have fun i'm done with ya too...........



chill, My E-PENIS is bigger then yours. haha.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 30, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> chill, My E-PENIS is bigger then yours. haha.




i got you all beat..............and i have super "mod powers".


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i got you all beat....View attachment 63382..........and i have super "mod powers".


good then close this thread.. cause it's DAMN annoying.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

6isafraidof7 said:


> good then close this thread.. cause it's DAMN annoying.


Only person that is annoying is your ass....trust me..... you started it and you wont let it go.... who started the insults btw? 
That would be you.
I hope you get a life and stop tryin to talk shit at every opportunity. Im almost about to leave this place just cuz you wont stfu... and would that mean youve defeated me? No, it just means there are plenty other forums where I dont have to be tormented by some idiot that is tryin to climb up the social ladder in a forum by runnin his mouth constantly...
Im sure you are probably depressed, havent gotten pussy in ages (or maybe you have but it hasnt been good) and most likely have been made fun of your whole life. You have been bothersome to the point of exhaustion, so as I keep asking, please fuck off and do everyone a favor and shut your shit talking mouth.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Only person that is annoying is your ass....trust me..... you started it and you wont let it go.... who started the insults btw?
> That would be you.
> I hope you get a life and stop tryin to talk shit at every opportunity. Im almost about to leave this place just cuz you wont stfu... and would that mean youve defeated me? No, it just means there are plenty other forums where I dont have to be tormented by some idiot that is tryin to climb up the social ladder in a forum by runnin his mouth constantly...
> Im sure you are probably depressed, havent gotten pussy in ages (or maybe you have but it hasnt been good) and most likely have been made fun of your whole life. You have been bothersome to the point of exhaustion, so as I keep asking, please fuck off and do everyone a favor and shut your shit talking mouth.



Are you serious? Bye bye.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

Febuary 9th 3 pm naperville gym......good day for you or what?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> Febuary 9th 3 pm naperville gym......good day for you or what?



What school do you go to?


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

what does that matter are u gonna be there or not


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jan 31, 2008)

Dont tell him personal info about yourself... meaning by your school... who knows what he would do to use it against you ... contacting your college or something.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

u know what and ur really pissin me off to the point that if ur little faggot ass dont show im gonna send your faggot ass picture to some of my boys at northwestern and hope they recognize you....shouldnt be to many long unwashed haired dorks there....im sure u stick out...


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> what does that matter are u gonna be there or not


Because I have already told you my age, height, weight, where I go to school, Where I train (sometimes), posted the picture like you wanted, and you haven't told me shit. You think I am just going to meet up with you? lol. Your probably some crackhead that will shank me with a rusty pipe or something.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> u know what and ur really pissin me off to the point that if ur little faggot ass dont show im gonna send your faggot ass picture to some of my boys at northwestern and hope they recognize you....shouldnt be to many long unwashed haired dorks there....im sure u stick out...


And its really really creepy that you saved my picture.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

well there you go i smell pussy...shut the fuck up now or meet me there on saturday...were i goto school has nothin to do with it...u told me ur a 3rd class brown belt and got mui thai skills...i told u i dont....the only skills i got is high school wrestling... i'll tell ya that......

why u scared were supose to be at your gym???have your dojo master protect you or whatever you call his ass......or all those boys ur talkin about


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

i didnt save it yet but im goin to now thanks for remindin me


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude you can call me a pussy all you want. I have a life, A full time job, and I go to school. You probably live in your mom's basement, stealing money from her wallet to buy crack. You mean nothing to me.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

come on ur 6'2 195 pounds and workout everyday.......and your a brown belt in Jui Jitsu...you sound badder then chuck norris if ya ask me why u so scared???


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

u know what...im gonna to that gym anyways...and im willing to bet if i bring that picture there no one there is gonna even recongize you....


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

You saw my picture.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

....have fun.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah by the way you talk to people on here...you sound like you got a really busy life........really important guy......why u wastein time talkin to us losers???


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah and u dont look anything like a guy who works out everyday........i can see your wrists there skinny as fuck...if you punched me you'd fuckin break em....


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

The only two people I have ever butted heads with are you two, and it's funny cause you actually know each other. I have never called anyone here a loser. I just don't need some creep internet stalker trying to ruin my life lol.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> yeah and u dont look anything like a guy who works out everyday........i can see your wrists there skinny as fuck...if you punched me you'd fuckin break em....



....Ego trip?


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone that is creep enough to save pictures of people online to their hard drive, too look at and get off on. Is someone I definitely do not want to meet. Your probably a felon. or a meth addict.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

do everyone a favor and just leave this forum......you already proved your pathetic....no one likes you....your acting like your Johnny bad ass last night sayin oh yeah i'll meet ya i'll meet ya......and now ur pussin out. what kinda loser lies about being a brown belt in Jui Jitsu and shit.....totally pathetic...get a life


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dude you can't even tell me where you go to school. I did everything you asked. Why are you pussin out.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

thats what i thought PUSSY!!!! hey i guess if i was 21 and never got any punani i might be as pathetic as you......actually naw i wouldnt....


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

u dont need to know where i goto school......u know were im gonna be saturday feb 12th at 3 pm...come teach me a lesson....please....come and beat the shit outta me walker texas ranger......


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

I gave you way to much personal info. Now your kind of starting to creep me out.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

well im done talkin to ur ass......its obvious ur pussin out...if u change ur mind let me know.......otherwise dont fuckin contact me enless it says..."i'll be there"

man i actually feel bad for you now...dont go and kill yourself or nothin.... just learn how to not be such a faggot and people will like you one day......


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> well im done talkin to ur ass......its obvious ur pussin out...if u change ur mind let me know.......otherwise dont fuckin contact me enless it says..."i'll be there"
> 
> man i actually feel bad for you now...dont go and kill yourself or nothin.... just learn how to not be such a faggot and people will like you one day......



Are you and that girl the exact same person? You have the same meaningless insults. The same outlandish, psychic abilities. If you only knew how hard me and everyone at my house are laughing at you.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

lol take a pic of ur friends at ur house laughing.....i bet 100 bucks ur there by urself watchin gay porn lubeing up somthing with KY getting ready to stick it in ur ass.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> lol take a pic of ur friends at ur house laughing.....i bet 100 bucks ur there by urself watchin gay porn lubeing up somthing with KY getting ready to stick it in ur ass.


Why do you want so many pictures of me dude? You are really creeping me out.


----------



## Dubbuh (Jan 31, 2008)

alright im done wasteing time on you.........have fun with your pathetic life.........you've already proved that your a loser........ u started it with the...."im 6 foot whatever 195 pounds and i'll kick ur ass". u called me out i answered....u told me a place i said i'll be there.....now ur pussying out and just saying stupid stuff....i love pussy thank you...somethin i bet everyone could tell u know nothing about.....have fun starting more internet crap...and pretending to be a bad ass......

ur not gonna get one more response from me its over..

AND FOR ANY READERS...WHO ACTUALLY FALL FOR THIS GUYS PATHETIC ATTEMPTS AT TURNING THIS AROUND ON ME......PLEASE GO BACK AND READ ALL THE POSTS.....even though the fag edited them all....but whatever whoever takes this guys side can go fuck themselves to........i dont got the time for this shit........


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dubbuh said:


> alright im done wasteing time on you.........have fun with your pathetic life.........you've already proved that your a loser........ u started it with the...."im 6 foot whatever 195 pounds and i'll kick ur ass". u called me out i answered....u told me a place i said i'll be there.....now ur pussying out and just saying stupid stuff....i love pussy thank you...somethin i bet everyone could tell u know nothing about.....have fun starting more internet crap...and pretending to be a bad ass......
> 
> ur not gonna get one more response from me its over..
> 
> AND FOR ANY READERS...WHO ACTUALLY FALL FOR THIS GUYS PATHETIC ATTEMPTS AT TURNING THIS AROUND ON ME......PLEASE GO BACK AND READ ALL THE POSTS.....even though the fag edited them all....but whatever whoever takes this guys side can go fuck themselves to........i dont got the time for this shit........


Hahahahahahahaha, what's wrong ran out of gay jokes.. Took you ten minutes to type that up... and I'm pathetic. Go back to stroking it to world of warcraft in mommies basement.

stay gay loser.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jan 31, 2008)

Both you guys are idiots.


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 31, 2008)

Space Cowboy said:


> Both you guys are idiots.


It's true...


----------



## denverm4x (Feb 1, 2008)

wasn't this thread about marijuana seeds?


----------



## Tanuvan (Feb 1, 2008)

How likely are seeds to get nabbed if sending a few to a buddy in another state?


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 1, 2008)

Tanuvan said:


> How likely are seeds to get nabbed if sending a few to a buddy in another state?


I think the best idea for that would be to go to home depot, get some seeds that feel around the same size, nicely open the envelope, switch the seeds out... reseal... add with a few other things in a box and send away...
Very unlikely I think.


----------



## Tanuvan (Feb 1, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> I think the best idea for that would be to go to home depot, get some seeds that feel around the same size, nicely open the envelope, switch the seeds out... reseal... add with a few other things in a box and send away...
> Very unlikely I think.


That is a FANTASTIC idea!!! thanks!!!


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 1, 2008)

Tanuvan said:


> That is a FANTASTIC idea!!! thanks!!!


Anytime


----------



## wingenbach1984 (Feb 1, 2008)

_Just a quick thanks to all those who posted on this....... you eased my thoughts and I am going to reconsider. Regardless of all of your arguments you have to admit that its "one small step for man, and one giant leap for mankind"_


----------



## keysmachine (May 19, 2008)

denverm4x said:


> man after checking out the state laws on NORML, i am actually glad to live in Ohio! they are pretty damn harsh elsewhere, even in states you think would tolerate it greater. We actually got something almost right here!


i took at those laws to.. Ohio actually has a decriminalization of weed.. basically seeds may be illegal but all they'll do is give you a civil citation and a 100 dollar fine considering its way under the 20g limit (because its not even weed YET) 

a civil citation is code speak for the same violation you would get if a cop cited you for jaywalking


----------



## archangel (May 20, 2008)

took 5 days to get all 20 to akron oh Cannabis seeds Barneys Farm Night Shade Feminized Marijuana seeds


----------



## texas tea (May 24, 2008)

_I live in Texas and I order over the net all of the time and have never had a problem.I order from Highgrade-seeds.Good seeds and service .I am by no way plugging his site,I just prefer doing buisness with someone that will work with you ._


----------



## mac88 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, I needed this info


----------



## purplehaze2 (Jun 11, 2008)

docs on this site a lot I sent a thread to him and he replied the next day and he does send this way.send him a pm you cant beat talking to the guy.


----------



## ganxtah (Jun 11, 2008)

I CAN NOT BELIEVE PEOPLE ARE SCHEDULING A FIGHT ON THIS FORUM!

MEET ME AT THE PLAYGROUND! 3 PACES NORTH FROM THE SLIDE! 2 PACES RIGHT. THEN 15 PACES LEFT. BE THERE!


seriously? this is ALMOST as retarded as that post of the kid saying he's going to grow weed and change the ENTIRE world with the money he gets.

SMOKE A FUCKIN BLUNT! JESUS!

I will never get this 5 minutes back.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jun 11, 2008)

jasminefaerie said:


> Thanks for that info everyone.
> Does anyone have the answers to my initial questions?
> 
> (1) Is posessing marijuana/hemp seeds in the USA illegal? If so what is the penalty for marijuana/hemp seed posession? Court? Fine? Jail? None of the above?
> ...


Possesing seeds is illegal in the US. Just like everything else seems to be now days. Jail or a fine or community service. All depends on the state. Look up your local laws.

I don't work in customs so I don't know if they are tracked. I'd imagine so. Just to be safe. Anything that comes from out of the country..be it an ebay auction or a car is searched by customs...well not EVERYTHING but things from amsterdam and the carribean and canada are. Seeds are legal there.

A majority of the time your seeds arrive. They might get confiscated by customs. But the packages are always plain looking and very need to know kind of information on the outside. Only the basics. IF they do search your package...they usually are sewn into the liners of ipod sleeves etc. Very stealthy. But when you order things that are illegal and they don't show up. You aint getting your money back. You take all the risk.


Prepaid credit cards with fake names. Link up to a free hotspot and order from there so they don't have your ip. Use a fake house if you can. If it comes to your door you can always just say naw thats for the house next door. He must have put the wrong address. Only do that if no one is home. He will leave the package and you pick it up.


All of your questions could have been answered using google or the search button. But I am glad to help as much as possible. 

Good luck and god speed.


----------



## borthalynch (Jul 13, 2008)

denverm4x said:


> man after checking out the state laws on NORML, i am actually glad to live in Ohio! they are pretty damn harsh elsewhere, even in states you think would tolerate it greater. We actually got something almost right here!


 where i live even one plant will get you a 20 years now thats gay


----------



## Roosky (Aug 26, 2010)

if you have a college campus nearby try using their internet, the community college i go to has free wifi that doesnt require a log in to access, just a couple years ago some sick bastard used to catch the bus to campus and just sit around and use the internet to run a kiddie porn site, took em months to find out who he was


----------



## _SolSam_ (Jul 3, 2015)

No worries friend. Order from herbies, there is a possibility that customs can intercept your package, but cannabis seeds contain no thc... Hince legal. Customs will only take the seeds as to prevent "invasive species" from reaching u.s. soil. At least thats what customs officer told me when I called the Chicago customs office.


----------



## althor (Jul 3, 2015)

_SolSam_ said:


> No worries friend. Order from herbies, there is a possibility that customs can intercept your package, but cannabis seeds contain no thc... Hince legal. Customs will only take the seeds as to prevent "invasive species" from reaching u.s. soil. At least thats what customs officer told me when I called the Chicago customs office.


Customs office isnt who you want to talk to about legality issues.]
Seeds, and all parts pertaining to a marijuana plant (stems, leaves, etc) are federally illegal in the U.S.A.

Even hemp seeds have traces of THC in the hulls, unless they are shelled and cleaned.


----------

